# How do I check the versions of my installed programs



## anthony911 (Jul 28, 2009)

How do I check the versions of my current software on my system
I know that Uname -v is the OS
perl -v gives me the perl version
what if I want to check ClamAv and Spamassassin?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2009)

`# pkg_version -v`


----------



## aragon (Jul 28, 2009)

Running pkg_version -v could take a while and produces a list of all installed packages.  If you just want a quick look at one or a few package version(s):


```
pkg_info -xI <pkgname>
```

The benefit of pkg_version -v is that it tells you if your package is out of date, and if it is, what the latest version is.  Again, if you're just wanting to check one or a few package(s):


```
pkg_version -v -X -s <pkgname>
```


----------



## anthony911 (Jul 28, 2009)

OK that works super cool
I have everything working now I just need to update my virus database with clamav but im not sure how I tried to google it a little but I cant really come up with anything concrete.

These forums are awesome heh ive learned so much its crazy


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 28, 2009)

btw, to check outdated software you can use\

```
$ pkg_version -vL "="
```


----------



## ale (Jul 28, 2009)

If you have ports-mgmt/portupgrade installed, you can check with _portversion -v_, which is about 10 times faster than pkg_version.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 28, 2009)

anthony911 said:
			
		

> I just need to update my virus database with clamav but im not sure how.



freshclam(1).


----------

